# Funda immortalized @ Hobie Melb boat show stand



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

I spent today helping out Hobie Vic at the boat show today, which was actually more fun than I was expecting it to be. Amongst all of the floaty goodness on display is this really great looking enlarged, illuminated photo of Funda holding onto that monster cod. My photo of it isn't great, but I think most of us have seen it by now. Funda, your efforts were greatly admirred today mate 










There was some awesome looking boats on show there - I'll take more photos in the following days. I did a bit of a write up on day#1 at yakabout, here for anyone interested: http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/110/37/


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

ohhhh, how good is that!!!! couldnt think of a better pic to have up there, well deserved Funda!! 
And some fine camera work too Paff


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow!!!! I kinda dunno what to say    

But I am a mortal the moment was immortalized by the exceptional photography skills of our beloved *"Paffoh"*, if it wasnt for him the fish would just be a memory.

Thanks Paffoh


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

funda hope you got your royalties


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

ms said:


> funda hope you got your royalties


Sure did, HobieAus (Steve) really looked after me mate :wink:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done....looks like it is an awesome show
cheers


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations Funda, an excellent moment for yourself and Derek as the photographer, and certainly a catch that Hobie should be showing off.


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Well what can you say but ....."OMG :shock: :shock: " I may be a bit bias but im proud of him 8) not only him but the photo machine himself Paffoh 8) Such a great pic of a Muarry Cod and his best mate.  And they say mans best friend is the dog 

Hey do you think Hobie would let me have that pic when there done???


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Congratulations Funda. That's an awesome photo, and a true credit to your passion.

Well done to Paff as well on a great photo!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Good on ya Allan and Paff.....the photo and the fish are incredible and blew my mind the first time i saw the shots. Well deserved.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations Funda,

That's the sort of exposure the sport needs.

How many wives will be asking their husbands:

"If he can catch a fish that big of off that little boat, why the hell do you need a 25 foot long motor boat to catch flathead?"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Funda said:


> Wow!!!! I kinda dunno what to say
> Thanks Paffoh


Thats just it Funda - Theres really nothing more to say
8)

"A picture is worth a thousand words" in this case maybe a couple thousand.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent stuff! great to see both efforts of Dereks and Allans being shown off like that!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

WHAT! THATS AWESOME!

Top work, feels good to see my photo pimping the Hobie stand, now if only I could catch another cod that could match the stature of that fish... gimme a couple of year, will need to work out a bit to muscle that fish to the surface!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just watch ya forehead Funda, HobieV may give it a squirt with Mr Sheen to give it a buff and shine....top work fella's


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Another good thing about that pic is the red Adventure underneath it.

As I led The Handbrake (a term of endearment that no longer applies) towards Fundas magnificent visage, she noted the very fine Hobie Adventure lying up against it and said "oh what a lovely yak".

It was a beautiful moment for me. I didn't have to do a thing. The desire was there so no cajoling, no threats, no pleading on bended knees, no insane promises that could not be kept. All I had to do was give her the deposit! She bought herself a very fine yak and sometimes, if I'm very good, I get to play with it too!

She's so pleased she wrote it up on her blog. She's a triffic girl and I'm a lucky man.

http://robynefmelia.blogspot.com/2007/07/hmmm.html

I forgot to mention how good it was to meet all the till-now-faceless peeps behind the keyboards. Cheers to Josh, Grant (Hoit), Scott and Gordon.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Aahhhhh Varp, its all good mate, i think thats sensational, ya gotta love her for that . :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow! Great work Varp  Congratulations to the "Handbrake  "

I dropped into the boat show today. The Hobie stand was looking great!

Thanks to Josh I'm really liking the look of those Hobies :lol:

I started dropping hints tonight as soon as I got home! 

I think I can hear my little Drifter out in the garage in tears


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Eber, good luck on the convincing the ministry of finance 
I do understand your dilema when it comes to yak selection - I've been through the same thing myself. The best thing you can do is test paddle a few I reckon. After hearing what you had to say, if I was in your shoes I'd be spying the Revo or Adventure. I know the Outback grabbed your attention (easy to see why), but the extra comfort and stability of width does come at the noticable cost of paddling performance. If you think you are going to want to paddle as well, you're well advised to pay equal or more attention to the Revo or Adventure. You can paddle the Outback of course, but it's not the same.

But if the paddling isn't your thing and all you really want is a luxury fishing platform and don't mind sacrificing a bit of speed and paddle-stroke comfort, then yeah - the Outback is really very hard to look past I reckon.

If I wasn't planning to load and unload the yak from the roof of my car each day, I'd probably go for the Adventure. I haven't tried it yet and a part of me doesn't want to, because I know I'd like it a lot. I can tell just by looking at it. But the Revo's performance ain't far behind in most reports, yet lighter and more nimble. I liked the feel of it and thought it would suit my purposes pretty much perfectly. But there's a real chance I'll buy an Island Adventure when I return. That thing just gives me wood


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWsWUvMAAEDfgAAQUKWCGqIxEAo/7//gMAEtVUImInqaan6iPU9MlP1TabVGTJtIMNDIaZNAMQ000aGjBqn6E0mTSngp6TaDU0aGj01PGdxsg+v8QF09r66lQzMJvSzw9Xu89yKF0AIYtC0PI4Aqjp6SsLU8RWE5/cVcObZIvV4DaVWuFcp4+FDUzy30Twltst7KBdTAAsSjTYEejP0/g82TTSjmb03DlA5NTSktT2IkmhHsSv0FChYQVB3n3l6/LVW1tdiZjhTbeA4C118dJ8F7OANR45AQ3CFOfExYzDVX1kd5VXZWwzRRkW5X15qYNg9bByImcseTEh1ixK2EFuiSOMMindQARVkqYsWIt4OKue78gr7jiuMOZSHUe1ZymEbcr63GC1jTjGbTdE8uEIwpfkgaEjagmANrPMWqF5z1pKG7kJJj1Ts44IbuI6Ct6v8XckU4UJBrFlLz


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn you Red!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

5thofNovember said:


> Damn you Red!


And they are so bloody nice on the water too, I reckon you should at least try one before you outlay $$$$ on the Revo


----------

